# Difficult Client



## ChanellevanLeeuwen (Oct 26, 2015)

Good day fellow photographers,

I would like to have your opinion on a clients remark.

I had a special package for a prom / matric dance about 3 weeks ago. It include 30 edited photo's on a DVD which I delivered to the clients house.

The client (whic is still in Highschool. she is 18) then requested a few more photo's. I then sent 2 extra. by this time I already added 4 extra photo's on the DVD. SO the paid for 30 and already received 36 photo's. And because this is a special she already got alot of discount.

She still wants a few extra. and now she is complaining that all opinions differ and that she wants more natural photo's not posed photo's ?

She also states that she's sure I want critic because I am still young and she;s sure i would like to better my work.

Just for some background about me and my business. I have been doing photography for 4 years and have done 10 weddings and alot of couple shoots, functions ect. This is my fulltime business.

How do I respond to her?

thanks alot !


----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2015)

Offer to SELL her additional images. The simple fact is that you GAVE her bonus images, and that weakened your image/reputation with her, and she's trying to manipulate you, once again, by playing the "girl card", as asking for freebies and by complaining/whining.

Again, offer *to SELL* her additional images. If she wants them, she will pay. Otherwise, you've already been taken advantage of amply. Her opinion ought to carry utterly zero weight regarding natural versus posed images at a prom. Do not give in to this type of customer.

The fact that you sold "discounted" images means your images are not worth full price. That's the way this works.


----------



## ChanellevanLeeuwen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Derrel,

Thanks a lot.

I have replied to her e-mail and said that she will have to buy images if she wants any extra.

Being the Nice person always bites you in the ass. No more miss nice photographer. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 26, 2015)

My guess is that you didn't have a written agreement/contract to spell out exactly what your client gets for what she paid.

Whatever the local laws are about doing business in SA, it is total craziness for anyone acting as a professional to proceed without written agreements because of just this kind of situation.


----------



## ChanellevanLeeuwen (Oct 26, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> My guess is that you didn't have a written agreement/contract to spell out exactly what your client gets for what she paid.
> 
> Whatever the local laws are about doing business in SA, it is total craziness for anyone acting as a professional to proceed without written agreements because of just this kind of situation.



Good day,

Thank you for your input.

I always let my clients sign, this one I just totally forgot about because it was a joined venture with a friend who does make-up for proms. 

Lesson learned indeed.

thanks


----------



## paigew (Oct 26, 2015)

Do you have more images you can give her? If not don't offer for her to buy them [emoji12]. Tell her straight up these are the best of the best. Everything that doesn't meet your standards is deleted.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 26, 2015)

Going along the same route as what paigew said, I would offer to set up another (paid) photo shoot with her...


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 27, 2015)

One of the hardest things for business is to not try to be all things to all people. Even though "we" want to provide a service or product to a customer, we owe it to the business to not do anything not in the best interest of the company.


----------

